

Sweden Grants Religious Recognition To File-Sharing Church - dmk23
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/sweden-grants-religious-recognition-to-file-sharing-church-52689

======
paulhauggis
This is the same country that recently had a school that is on a crusade to
get rid of he/she pronouns.

This news doesn't surprise me.

